# Rosy Barbs, Gouramis and ???



## Ashkat (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, I've got a beautiful 28 gallon bowfront, and I am trying to decide on either a group of smaller fish, or 1-2 "centerpiece" fish to finish off the stocking list. Right now the tank is cycling with 6 rosy barbs and 3 blue paradise gourami. Depending on how their current pecking order war turns out, I may need to rehome 1 gourami to keep him from being eaten. 

I am considering cichlids like a bolivian ram, or a yellow lab, or I might try a few more barbs as they have proven themselves to be infinitely entertaining. 

Also, I've read around the web sizes on the rosy barbs ranging everywhere from 2" to 5" are they really going to get that big?

Thanks!

Megan


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

honestly, I think id get a few more rosy barbs and call it a day. a big school of active schooling fish would be a trip to watch, I think. I have 10 tigers in a 110 community tank and they are neat


----------



## Ashkat (Mar 11, 2008)

They are a lot of fun. 

Two of my gouramis have started a flaring sort of dance, so I think they're getting along well. The third wheel gourami may be off to a bachelor's home in my sister's tank.

How big will these rosy barbs get?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

rosey barbs 2-3 inches


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yellow labs prefer much different water parameters than your rosy barbs and aren't exactly community fish. Rams would work much better. Another cichlid you might enjoy are Kribensis - my pair do great in my community and are really interesting to watch. Sometimes when they're doing the mating thing they get a little pushy and keep other fish away from their area of the tank, but rosy barbs should have no problem getting out of their way. From what I've read it'd be the same sort of situation with rams, although I've never owned any myself.


----------

